#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-02
<kim0> Morning folks
<flaccid> evenin
<kim0> :)
<kim0> Is http://try-ubuntu-beta.ec42.net/ really offline now
<zzecool> kim0, are you here ?
<kim0> zzecool: yes I am
<zzecool> nice
<zzecool> we run out f time back there
<zzecool> and you jumped my question
<zzecool> can you asnswer here ?
<zzecool> answer*
<zzecool> QUESTION: You said that ubuntu one it like Dropbox etc . As a Service it may be but if we take easy of use in mind Dropbox its much more complete  from the web based enviroment to the Dropbox indicatator from where you can control the Dropbox service almost perfect .  For ubuntu one you have to manually install an indicator  that gives only the very basic of what ubuntu one is doin in the background .  So is there any thoug
<zzecool>  hts for the future  about this ?
<zzecool> that was the question
<kim0> mm well I dont really use dropbox, so not sure what advanced featured you want that are not found in ubuntuone
<kim0> I'm probably not the best person to answer that though
<zzecool> oh  ok
<kim0> zzecool: if you're on twitter
<zzecool> yes ?
<kim0> you can try shooting some tweets at https://twitter.com/#!/UbuntuOne
<zzecool> :D thank you
<kim0> also check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<kim0> other support options ..etc
<zzecool> ok thank you very much
<zzecool> as for my 2nd question
<kim0> zzecool: thanks for your interest in making ubuntuone the best service on the planet :)
<zzecool> lat me paste it
<zzecool> haha
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> a general question
<zzecool> QUESTION: This is a bit irrelevant  to the "cloud" but this ubuntu classroom must move to somthing like video streaming - podcast with chat support  , so that the "Teacher" can easily  answer many questions that typing and typing ....   Maybe providing some real time examples as well this IRC thing its good out of nothing but its so 1990 .
<zzecool> than typing *
<kim0> ah hehe
<kim0> well I understand your point
<kim0> Many ubuntu enthusiasts and hardcore open source members however find anything but irc distracting
<kim0> I'll try to have a discussion about such a change in the future
 * kim0 nods
<zzecool> kim0, all those are using something else than ubuntu then
<zzecool> ubuntu = easy of use
<kim0> hehe :)
<zzecool> i think you are speaking to the guys  havin a moto of "im switching to arch"
<zzecool> as they pretent to be more elite - geeks than average ubuntu user
<kim0> I thought gentoo was the ninja distro ;)
<zzecool> i dont think that you expect an avarage pc user to hang out in irc to ask and learn form questions
<kim0> zzecool: I'll be afk for a few minutes .. feel free to leave me messages if you need anything else
<zzecool> most of them dont even know how to connect
<kim0> zzecool: bring up that discussion at #ubuntu-community-team
<zzecool> ill try but you are in a much better position than me
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> please do it too
<zzecool> im a just an ubuntu lover since day 1
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> though i hate the brown color back then
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> take care
<zzecool> and thank you for your time
<chetan-> running 10.04 on ec2. I ran a dist-upgrade on a box on friday and rebooted it and it didn't come back up. nothing useful in the console logs. it magically came back this morning, more than 48hrs later. anyone seen something like this or any clue why this might have happened?
<smoser> chetan-, i'm not sure what could hav edone that.
<smoser> your dmesg is useless
<smoser> get-console-output would be more useful potentially
<chetan-> smoser: nothing on the console looks useful either. lemme pull it up now
<chetan-> yeah, it's pretty much just the same dmesg output after the 'restarting system' message
<chetan-> support has no clue either, heh. when I opened a ticket when it originally got stuck they guessed it was probably a bad kernel/glibc/etc due to the dist-upgrade
<chetan-> there's nothing in ubuntu that would make it automatically reboot/rollback after an issue, is there?
<smoser> chetan-, no.
<chetan-> heh, didn't think so.
<chetan-> my best guess is that when I sent a reboot command via AWS console on friday, it got stuck in a queue somewhere and finally went through today. seems unlikely though..
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-03
<Garo_> Hello. I'm planning to build a grsecurity enabled kernel for ubuntu 10.04 running inside EC2 EBS root instance. So far I haven't found any good pointers how to build an EBS root based ubuntu kernel for the ec2. Are there any good pointers and/or guides on compiling ubuntu for ec2?
<flaccid> Garo_: just use pvgrub, you can run any kernel you want
<Garo_> flaccid: thanks for the tip, I'll start with reading over this http://backdrift.org/xen-pvgrub-howto
<flaccid> the official docs are fine
<lethalduck> Hi all, been a while since I've been on irc. I'm playing with the idea of putting a mongodb instance and a node.js server on a single amazon EC2 micro instance. It's just for a self promotional services site. I now it's generally not a good idea to run a database in a DMZ, but I'm aiming to do this cheap, without having to lease multiple instances of EC2 machines. What are your thoughts on the potential security issues around
<lethalduck> this idea?
<flaccid> lethalduck: just don't open ports to the world
<lethalduck> Yeah, common sense stuff.
<kim0> Morning everyone
<flaccid> evening
<lethalduck> night
 * Blulix waves
<Blulix> All these people and everyone idling? xD
<kim0> Blulix: hehe hey o/
<koolhead11> kim0, hey
<kim0> koolhead11: hey :)
<koolhead11> kim0, back to work?
<kim0> yep
<koolhead11> cool!! saw the updates :D
<kim0> Yeah!
<kim0> any idea how to merge the docs with the wiki ?
<kim0> what did you say the source format was
<koolhead11> kim0, as of now its plain html but we will have it in LAteX
<koolhead11> kim0, my boss will be the correct person to answer and give more details on same :)
<kim0> yeah I'll ping him
<koolhead11> hey TeTeT
<Blulix> Hey guys, if I have my controller and node controller on the same router which is also connected to the internet, would that be a problem?
<Blulix> (using EUC CD Install)
<obino> Blulix: nope. It should all be dandy. Are you seeing problems?
<Blulix> Sort of yeah, I used automatic network setup in the install for the controller and the Node still cant see the controller on the network.
<Blulix> I tried having them on the same machine instead but that just posed more problems.
<Blulix> So now I'im  down to trying them both on seperate VMs on my pc to see if i can get it to work at all.
<Blulix> I think I'm missing a step, i install the Controller (I use automatic network setup) and call the hostname 'controller', wait for the install to finish and use 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'.
<Blulix> Then reboot it. Then I install the node on the other system with hostname 'nodecontroller' and when it gets to "Select cloud installation node" it says "No Eucalyptus clouse controller was found on your network".
<Blulix> If i type in the controller name it says it finds it but that it doesnt find walrus.
<Blulix> even though i chose to install everything (except node controller) onto the controller.
<Blulix> ( i chose standard guided partitioning btw, not the one with LVM, does that make a difference? )
<obino> Blulix: the autoregistration is based on avahi
<obino> are the machines on the same subnet?
<Blulix> same subnet?
<obino> what's your network setup?
<Blulix> They're both connected to the same router via eth0
<obino> CLC/CC sits on the router right?
<obino> router or switch?
<Blulix> Well switch to the router
<Blulix> one sec
<Blulix> internet <-> router <-> switch <-> Controller(eth0)/NodeController(eth0)
<Blulix> though thats basically internet<->router<->Controller(eth0)/NodeController(eth0)  to the computers.
<Blulix> The controller has an eth1 if i need it.
<Blulix> but atm its unused
<obino> and you for the CLC/CC/SC/Walrus installed correctly?
<obino> did you get to the webUI?
<Blulix> It didnt error when installed so i guess so
<Blulix> and the webui hsould come up one sec
<Blulix> ah its running vm atm so i dont know
<Blulix> and apparnently Walrus didn't install (or so the nodecontroller install says)
<Blulix> and offers to be the walrus controller itself
<Blulix> Gunna start up the one i made on the hardware and see if the webUI works
<Blulix> how can i tell (from the controller side) if they've all isntalled correctly?
<obino> for the front-end you can check if the webUI is coming up
<obino> then check under configuration if walrus, sc and cc are registered
<Blulix> apparently the web ui isnt coming up
<Blulix> wait what
<Blulix> i put in the local IP without the port 8443
<Blulix> and it said "Ubuntu enterprise cloud - redirecting"
<Blulix> then goes the to local IP but with the port
<Blulix> and nothing comes up
<Blulix> so the redirect works, but the ui itself doesnt :s
<Blulix> Oh
<Blulix> and now it works... the WebUI is up now o.O
<Blulix> It asks for cloud Host IP i have no idea if its need the LAN IP or WAN IP
<Blulix> So with the WebUI up do I do anything?
<Blulix> The DNS config is set to localhost, shouldnt i put that as the router gateway?
<Blulix> The ubuntu tutorial conviniently forgot to tell me how to set up walrus and cluster on the webUI x.x
<obino> did you install walrus?
<Blulix> I ticked it on install yes.
<Blulix> Now I@ve been into the WebUI I registered Walrus with host ip as the controllers LAN IP.
<skizza1> anyone need hosting?
<obino> it should be the 'public ip' name
<Blulix> My internet IP?
<skizza1> Anyone need hosting?
<Blulix> Should that go for the controller IP is asks for too?
<obino> Blulix: do you have a home router?
<Blulix> Yes
<Blulix> That's what I'm using
<obino> k, then not the public IP, just use the IP you have
<skizza1> obino
<skizza1> Blulix
<Blulix> i told the controller to start broadcasting walrus and it says it's already doing it :s
<Blulix> Yeah?
<skizza1> need any hosting?
<Blulix> Uh not really i guess x3 I like hosting my own stuff personally.
<smoser> oneiric builds on EC2 now!
<smoser> $ lsb_release -a
<smoser> No LSB modules are available.
<smoser> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<smoser> Description:    Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)
<smoser> Release:        11.10
<smoser> Codename:       oneiric
<smoser> $ cat /etc/cloud/build.info
<smoser> build_name: server
<smoser> serial: 20110503.1
<Blulix> I am so confused
<Blulix> The ubuntu tutorial puts the 'install node controllers' which is supposed to automatically connect to the controller BEFORE setting everything up in the WebUI... o.O
<obino> Blulix: yes
<obino> you can check if the nc is been polled looking at the log file
<obino> on the NC machine, look at /var/log/eucalyptus/nc.log
<obino> you can use tail -f nc.log and see if it is been polled
<Blulix> tail: cannot open '/var/log/eucalyptus/nc.log' for reading: No such file of directory
<Blulix> (just incase i forgot to mention, Walrus CC and NC are all on the same machine)
<Blulix> woos bad that
<Blulix> not NC
<Blulix> Everything BUT NC is on the controller macine xD
<Blulix> So Cloud controller, walrus, cluster controller and storage controller.
<Blulix> Also I don't get what 'polled' is.
<obino> the CC polls regurlarly each NC
<Blulix> ah
<Blulix> um
<obino> you should see both in the cc.log and nc.log the results of it
<obino> you can see errors on the CC side or NC side or no errors at all :)
<Blulix> wolud running the NC on a virtual machine from my PC on the same network work for a test?
<obino> NC will need to be on hardware
<obino> it will need to interact with the hypervisor
<obino> to start/stop instances
<Blulix> Hypervisor?
<obino> kvm
<Blulix> So I could run the...Cloud/Cluster/Walrus Controller on a VM?
<obino> I discourage that
<obino> it is possible in theory but debugging is harded
<Blulix> This is jsut for testing atm mind.
<obino> harder
<obino> if you are going to test the full functionality, I would recommend to to use 2 machines
<Blulix> I'm in a bind and I have a PC with windows on which uses a RAID0 that linux refuses to install to an ext partition on.
<obino> do you have 2 machines?
<obino> got it
<Blulix> I do yes but as I said, linux cant partition open space on my RAID0
<Blulix> No idea why
<Blulix> it sees it as nvidia/mapper/<load of garbled text, probably an ID>
<Blulix> I just wanna get the whole procedure down for when I install the real cluster x.x
 * Blulix wishes it could all be done on multiple VM's on Virtualbox
<obino> well, have you read our documentation?
<obino> you can put the NC on the bare hardware
<obino> then you can put the front end on the VM
<Blulix> I'm afraid all I have read so far is the official ubuntu tutorial which does not help.
<obino> remember that this is not fully supported
<obino> go on open.eucalyptus.com
<obino> then disable the autoregistration
<Blulix> the front end being the Cloud/cluster/walrus controller?
<obino> yes
<obino> actually tell you what
<obino> as first try no need to disable autoregistration
<obino> make sure that the VM is brdiged on your network
<Blulix> Sorry I cant keep up I'm on open.eucalyptus.com on my PC and now I'm confused
<obino> so that is reachable by the NC
<obino> I wanted to give you where the full docs are
<Blulix> All my VM's are connected to my network by default via a virtual adaptor on my pc.
<obino> in case you need them
<Blulix> oh ok
<Blulix> I wish the server had a WUBI installer xD This'd be sorted already
<obino> there was cloud on a stick
<obino> dustin kirkland produced it
<obino> same thing as a live-cd ideas
<Blulix> Ooo
<obino> limited functionality
<obino> if you just need to play as a user have you tried the ECC?
<Blulix> Nope no idea what that is
<Blulix> VirtualBox has 'bridged adaptor feature, am i useing that?
<obino> check the testdrive on open.eucalyptus.com
<Blulix> mkay
<Blulix> Will runnign the bridged adaptor give my Vm it's own IP? x3
<Blulix> Why does the install have Walrus Storage Service and Storage Controller both installed? They sound like they do the same thing.
<obino> they don't
<obino> walrus is like S3
<obino> and the SC provides EBS
<obino> so you need one SC per cluster
<obino> while you have one walrus per cloud
<Blulix> Ah oki
<Blulix> Well i dont know what S3 and EBS are but i follow
<obino> S3 is a get/put storage
<obino> works putting and getting full 'buckets'
<obino> EBS instread exports block devices  to running instances
<obino> instances will see them as new disk drives
<Blulix> ah oki
<Blulix> Oh nice, bridging the VM  does give it it's own IP ^^
<Blulix> Wish i knew that earlier
<Blulix> Oh um
<Blulix> It always asks for a Mail anem and later on a domain name.
<Blulix> No idea what to put there
<Blulix> oh you have got to be joking...
<Blulix> I think my FrontEnd and NC were different ubuntu versions >.>
 * Blulix facepaws
<Blulix> facepalms* even
<Blulix> and NOW it sees it
<Blulix> ... darn
<Blulix> sorry x.x thanks for helping me though~
<vorlov> hello im looking for some help with amazon ec2 help? and latest ubuntu natty release
<vorlov> im having problems with natty ami - reboots fine, but after first shutdown it never recovers
<vorlov> on an m1.large
<vorlov> here's the syslogs http://pastebin.com/Acv87Cdr
<hallyn> smoser: i'm trying to create an ec2 image using vmbuilder, and it's getting hung up on dependencies for linux-image-virtual.  Does that sound at all familiar to you?
<hallyn> zul: ^ actually you did the vmbuilder-ec2 prototype, so maybe i should be asking you
<hallyn> I see, I shouldn't install a kernel pkg.  but i want to.
<Kyle__> How does one go about building a windows 7 image for UEC?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-04
<kim0> smoser: hi o/ .. someone facing an ec2 image error, let me know any thoughts you may have and I'll relay http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748533
<flaccid> Kyle__: google
 * Heartsbane curses euca_conf because it took him a half hour to figure out how to swap nodes.
<Heartsbane> :|
<julian_c> Auto-detecting the nodes, or setting them manually?
<Heartsbane> manually
<Heartsbane> I had one with bad credentials too
<julian_c> How many NCs in your setup?
<Heartsbane> 2 but my boss gave me a bigger blade and took my old :(
<Heartsbane> which meant I need reconfigure for 2 blades and well it is fixed now... I going to have a beer
<julian_c> Enjoy.
<shahid_> hi
<shahid_> I am not able to mount  the volume which is created from snapshot
<flaccid> sorry to hear that shahid_ , whats the problem?
<shahid_> getting this error at the time mounting "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,"
<flaccid> it means what it means
<flaccid> is it formatted?
<shahid_> no
<flaccid> you can't mount something that is not formatted
<shahid_> I can mount if I format it
<shahid_> but its a snapshot volume. If format it I will loose my data.
<flaccid> look at fdisk -l
<flaccid> you will see the partitions
<shahid_> fdisk -l output : /dev/sdb1               1       51200    52428784   83  Linux
<flaccid> what command are you using to mount
<shahid_> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /data
<shahid_> This is the syslog error : "XT4-fs (sdb1): bad geometry: block count 13107196 exceeds size of device (10485756 blocks)"
<shahid_> EXT4-fs
<flaccid> thats your problem for sure
<flaccid> try an fsck /dev/sdb1
<shahid_> Getting the bellow error
<shahid_> fsck.ext4: Can't read an block bitmap while retrying to read bitmaps for /dev/sdb1
<shahid_> e2fsck: aborted
<flaccid> looks like the part is screwd in some way
<flaccid> try another restore from snap to a new to vol to check if the vol creation was the prob or not
<shahid_> tried 4,5 times getting same error
<flaccid> part and/or fs is screwd in the snap
<shahid_> flassid: I reduced the size of the volume when I created volume from the snapshot. Is that the problem
<flaccid> not if it fits inside gemoetry which in this case it may not have
<shahid_> ok,
<shahid_> flaccid: fixed the problem
<flaccid> sweet, what you do?
<shahid_> flaccid: we cannot reduce size of the volume. When I increased the size it worked
<flaccid> hmm maybe i'm wrong and you can only increase
<flaccid> yeah would make sense considering its an image
<flaccid> yeah sorry, its a disk map so as long as the volume is big enough it will fit
<shahid_> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> rsync between volumes to go to small volume; then snap
<flaccid> my bad on that one; long day
<shahid_> flaccid: ok, Thanks for your time & cooperation
<flaccid> np
<shahid_> flaccid: I am facing on e problem
<shahid_> created new volume (60GB) from snapshot but but after mounting it is showing 50GB(size of snapshot)
<shahid_> insted of 60Gb
<shahid_> executed sudo resize2fs -f /dev/sdb1
<smoser> hallyn, you have a pastebin of that or something ?
<hallyn> smoser: is there a simple way to create a ramdisk eri without installing the kernel .deb?
<smoser> hallyn, no.
<hallyn> guess i'd just have to hack on mkinitrd a bit
<hallyn> ok, thanks.
<smoser> well, yah, mkinitrd would do it.
<smoser> but that assumes you have /lib/modules/<uname> and such
<hallyn> right, i'd want to hack mkinitrd to take an alternative directory as argument
<hallyn> so i can dpkg -x kernel.deb  and then pass x/lib/modues to mkinitrd
<hallyn> not really worth it :)
<smoser> hallyn, i looked into doing that once
<smoser> and basically gave up
<smoser> :)
<koolhead17> hi all
<kim0> o/
<scalability-junk> <scalability-junk> hey guys
<scalability-junk> <scalability-junk> I have a few questions
<scalability-junk> <scalability-junk> first all diskspace of all nodes is used and managed by the walrus controller or?
<scalability-junk> <scalability-junk> and second: I can't run images using hybridfox
<scalability-junk> <scalability-junk> it always returns an error
<scalability-junk> <scalability-junk> runinstance error or bucket error
<scalability-junk> <scalability-junk> *createvloume
<scalability-junk> *createvolume
<kim0> scalability-junk: hi, not really, each instance has its own internal storage. Walrus provides an s3 like key-value store. And the StorageController (SC) provides mountable volumes over the network
<scalability-junk> but walrus storage is just available to the node running eucalyptus-walrus?
<scalability-junk> hi btw
<obino> the NC will use the local disk space as cache and for the instance store
<obino> the SC provides EBS supports to the instances
<obino> and Walrus provides S3 API (get-put interface)
<obino> those are 3 different kind of storage available to the insstance
<obino> typically the component (W, SC and NC) will use the local disk as directed by the cloud administrator
<scalability-junk> ah ok
<obino> and for hybridfox: which version are you running?
<scalability-junk> the latest
<obino> version?
<scalability-junk> 1.7.000047
<obino> I have not tried but it should work: do you get errors for each command?
<scalability-junk> for creating an instance i get imageverify error and EC2 responded with an error for RunInstances
<obino> and you are sure you are pointing hybridfox to your Eucalyptus cloud and not EC2?
<scalability-junk> and for s3: EC2 responded with an error for createvolume and nothing else is shown
<scalability-junk> yeah
<scalability-junk> I can see my security group
<scalability-junk> + my downloaded images from the store
<scalability-junk> I don't know why its not working
<scalability-junk> any suggestions obino?
<obino> scalability-junk: I'm still confused if you are talking with Eucalyptus or EC2
<obino> did you change the endpoint if you use eucalyptus?
<obino> if command line works, you are probably missing a step
<scalability-junk> the endpoint url?
<scalability-junk> yeah
<obino> hmm .. not sure then. Hybridfox works pretty well for me
<scalability-junk> mh damn
<obino> which version of Eucalyptus or UEC are you using?
<scalability-junk> firefox 4?
<scalability-junk> 10.10
<obino> I'm still on firefox 3
<obino> not sure if that is an issue though
<scalability-junk> let's try
<scalability-junk> seems to be my uec installation
<scalability-junk> thanks
<obino> scalability-junk: what is the problem?
<kim0> Hi everyone
<kim0> Welcome to the weekly Ensemble cloud community meeting
<kim0> jimbaker: Can you get us started please
<jimbaker> kim0, sounds good
<jimbaker> the team is preparing for our budapest milestone. you can see our current progress here: http://people.canonical.com/~niemeyer/budapest.html
<niemeyer> Hi there!
<kim0> Hey
<jimbaker> some of these bugs in uncategorized should not be there, btw. however, the other columns reflect the current progress
<di3gopa> :)
<kim0> jimbaker: can you comment on what has been accomplished since last meeting ?
<kim0> di3gopa: hi there
<jimbaker> kim0, i think the highlight for me was reestablishing the stability of ensemble.
<jimbaker> this was somewhat confounded by the AWS outage
<kim0> I remember back then, you were trying to get Ensemble running in multiple regions ?
<jimbaker> however, it was more of an issue of keeping our dependencies current, in particular as i recall, the python zookeeper bindings
<kim0> CurtisElgin: Hi
<jimbaker> once that was fixed, we were able to see multiregion support, which is now in trunk
<kim0> jimbaker: so right now .. we do have multi-region support
<jimbaker> kim0, correct
<kim0> how can I launch in eu-west for example
<jimbaker> kim0, yes
<kim0> what do I need to do that ?
<jimbaker> kim0, you need to specify the region setting in environments.yaml
<kim0> Okay sounds good
<kim0> that's great .. so we're liberated from us-east now
<kim0> Amazon can fail all they want now
<kim0> jimbaker: anything else to add
<jimbaker> by default it is us-east-1, but you can specify other regions like us-west-1, etc
<jimbaker> i will see if i can dig up the comprehensive list
<jimbaker> kim0, progress is also being made on the following issues:
<jimbaker> 1. automatic dependency resolution of services
<jimbaker> 2. service configuration settings
<jimbaker> 3. exposing of ports, so we can move away from the current "all ports are open" firewall policy
<kim0> these features are not merged into trunk yet, right ?
<jimbaker> kim0, some of the supporting functionality for 2 and 3 is now merged into trunk, but not yet the full functionality
<jimbaker> the team is working hard on 2 and 3 to see that they are available at budapest
<kim0> great!
<jimbaker> we will all be there at UDS
<kim0> awesome
<kim0> jimbaker: thanks a lot
<kim0> switching to hazmat
<jimbaker> kim0, thanks for giving me the floor
<kim0> anything to add?
<kim0> jimbaker: you covered everything right ?
<kim0> like the whole team :)
<jimbaker> kim0, that should have been the highlights for everybody, but i'm sure bcsaller and hazmat can add more to the discussion
<kim0> cool .. throwing the ball to hazmat first
<kim0> anything to add here
 * hazmat ponders
 * kim0 waves at everyone
<niemeyer> kim0: I think that was good coverage as far as current activity goes
<kim0> Anyone with questions or comments about Ensemble
<kim0> sounds good
<kim0> great progress indeed
<niemeyer> We're really focused on having something good for UDS now
<kim0> Yes that makes sense
<niemeyer> We hope that past UDS we should have a stable release with those features in a more consumable fashion
<kim0> niemeyer: are we having dedicated ensemble uds sessions
<kim0> I think I only spotted one
<jimbaker> kim0, here are the currently supported regions: us-east-1, us-west-1, eu-west-1, ap-northeast-1, ap-southeast-1
<kim0> jimbaker: I think that's all the regions that exist :)
<kim0> Anyone new or having questions this time ? please say hi or ask your question
<jimbaker> kim0, sounds good then! next up will be covering availability zones, but we need to have a better process for that (too manual at this point)
<kim0> jimbaker: an Ensemble formula however all lives inside on region correct
<kim0> one*
<jimbaker> kim0, we only support ensemble at this time in one region
<kim0> With the ec2 failure, many are considering spreading out their deployments
<jimbaker> an obvious thing for us to support is doing this across availability zones (where the latency is low)
<kim0> Yeah
<kim0> Awesome
<jimbaker> and then across regions. however high latency between regions makes that not desirable with zookeeper, which is a foundational technology for ensemble
<kim0> - open floor -
<kim0> Any questions or comments from anyone is welcome
<kim0> jimbaker: Thanks for all the info :)
<kim0> looking forward to see'ing the whole team at UDS
<jimbaker> there are some current patches for zookeeper, plus ongoing discussion, that may allow for zookeeper to support what we need to do that, via a delegated model
<kim0> that's good to know
<jimbaker> see https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/ZOOKEEPER-892 for the true bleeding edge :)
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> Okie
<kim0> I think that's all
<kim0> thanks everyone!
<kim0> MennaEssa: Hi there
<kim0> MennaEssa: Hi again :)
<kim0> di3gopa: hi there .. first time around here?
<lifesf> hi,... i've been looking all over the net and I cannot seem to find answers to my question.. this is the first time I try cloud and I am completely stuck here euca-run-instances my instance never changes away from pending,.. yesterday one had quit and that was it
<lifesf> It seems the more i look the more confused i'm becoming concerning all of this... i got an account on rightscale, the node and controller detect each other, downloaded an image,... and stuck there
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-05
<shahid_> hi
<shahid_> I want to inter change public IP's of two instances
<shahid_> But when i use euca-release-address or euca-disassociate-address commands
<shahid_> I am getting the message "Address: Permission denied while trying to release address: 192.168.1.151"
<scalability-junk> is there a way to check if the node is running?
<scalability-junk> I'm trying around with rightscale
<scalability-junk> and it tells me that I don't have enough resources, but I'm not running an instance yet
<scalability-junk> ok strange now I get a failure 500 internal server error from my eucalyptus or uec cloud :D
<scalability-junk> how can i test if my cloud is set up right?
<scalability-junk> webinterface is running and all services too
<scalability-junk> but it returns an error if i want to run an instance
<scalability-junk> cloud-error.log shows http://cxg.de/_54250d.htm
<scalability-junk> and this one: http://cxg.de/_1bc99d.htm
<scalability-junk> I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and uec on 2 servers
<scalability-junk> one for sc,cc,walrus
<scalability-junk> and the other one as node with nc
<scalability-junk> obino: or kim0 any suggestions, I'm not that familiar with java
<kim0> scalability-junk: might be a memory issue
<kim0> vmallocation sounds like memory
<kim0> be sure those nodes have 1G or more of ram ?
<scalability-junk> yeah
<scalability-junk> node has 8 gb ram
<kim0> and clc ?
<scalability-junk> 1
<scalability-junk> running on the frontend server with walrus,cc,sc
<kim0> so frontend with walrus,cc,sc has 1G ram
<kim0> right ? that might be too little
<scalability-junk> damn
<scalability-junk> so better 4gb?
<kim0> I don't really know
<kim0> 4gb sure sounds good
<kim0> confidence level around 25% :)
<scalability-junk> mh I could change node and controller to test this out
<kim0> cool
 * kim0 afk for now
<scalability-junk> in the doc i missed that the node only needs 1gb and controller 2gb damn
<scalability-junk> thanks
<scalability-junk> kim0: wasn't an issues with the ram tried it again and the error still exists: here the whole cloud-error.log there is a recurring java error
<scalability-junk> http://cxg.de/_a629d5.htm
<scalability-junk> I really have no idea where the issue is generated
<hallyn> zul: yay, so i've got an cloud image for the c/r kernel.  Any suggestions on a good place to put it?  (I'll default to p.c.c, but it seems big for that)
<zul> how big is the image?
<scalability-junk> I exchanged the keys do i need to register a node
<scalability-junk> why isn't the --register-nodes stuff in the doc of uec? is this done automaticly? I'm talking about packed install
<scalability-junk> sorry I have some connection issues lately thanks to the ISP
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-06
<scalability-junk> anyone using uec for production and can give me some hints?
<ergonaut> Hello!  I'm looking for documentation on cloud-utils and cloud-init and any other tools and configuration specific to the cloud that are installed on the Amazon EC2 ubuntu server images.  I found documentation for cloud-init, but nothing much else.  Can you give me any pointers/resources?
<kim0> ergonaut: maybe ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images .. if u have a specific something you want more info on, let us know
<scalability-junk> just to check this. the storage space of the cluster is the diskspace available to the sc or?
<ergonaut> kim0: what is contained in cloud-utils?
<kim0> scalability-junk: ebs volumes will be carved out of the storage space available to SC indeed
<kim0> ergonaut: dpkg -L cloud-utils :)
<scalability-junk> ok thanks
<scalability-junk> is there any paas layer for uec or eucalyptus?
<ergonaut> ok, thanks, that helps.  I'm not as familiar with dpkg as perhaps I should be
<kim0> scalability-junk: not "for" but maybe "could be made to work with" .. check out cloudfoundry
<ergonaut> am I correct in assuming cloud-utils is mostly for creating and managing images then?
<kim0> mostly yeah .. it's a collection of different tools ;)
<ergonaut> could I say that cloud-utils is not really needed in day-to-day operations of a cloud instance (that will not be creating new images)?
<kim0> ergonaut: yeah probably not needed for daily operations
<ergonaut> ok, thanks, that helps.
<ergonaut> I'm trying to figure out what tools are available to me so I don't reinvent the wheel.  I think I can ignore cloud-utils.
<ergonaut> besides cloud-init and cloud-utils, are there any other modifications to cloud images, when compared to a non-cloud server install?
<ergonaut> (also ignoring the kernel of course)
<ergonaut> and... what happened to ec2-fetch-credentials from previous images?
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> cercavo il canale di assistenza chakra linux in italiano, sapete aiutarmi?
 * kim0 whispers English please :)
<giuseppe_> help
<obino> giuseppe_: questo canale e' per UEC Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<Kyle__> How does one go about building a windows 7 image for UEC?
<Kyle__> I can find plenty of info on making windows-server and windowsXP images, but not for 7 (and yes, I have googled for it).
<obino> Kyle__: I'm not a windows expert at all: have you tried the procedure for XP and see if it works with 7?
<Kyle__> obino: Starting with vista they started with a compleetly different bootloader & booting process.  The same files aren't used, and I"m not enough of a windows expert to know which files to snag to make the boot floppy
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-07
<scalability-junk> let's assume I have some instances deliver images. to keep the images updated I need to have the images on an ebs right? so when I use an ebs to store the images, the bottleneck will be the storage controller and not the instances who deliver the content right?
<scalability-junk> anyone using openstack yet?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-08
<thugzclub> hi guys...just registered with https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/faq/ and need more information on how to get access to the Ubuntu in the cloud
<thugzclub> any one there ?
<thugzclub> or is it all bots ?
<thugzclub> hey is any one here ?
<erichammond> thugzclub: "Ask clearly, and wait patiently for an answer" (per the topic)
<thugzclub> hey all still waiting patiently..
<scalability-junk> all bots here :D
<thugzclub> why is it all bots ?
<scalability-junk> i was just joking, it depends on the time you are aroun
<scalability-junk> *around
<scalability-junk> by assuming it is weekend not that many are here
<erichammond> thugzclub: what are you waiting for?  Go ahead and ask your question  (and wait patiently for an answer)
<scalability-junk> erichammond: he asked yesterady I think
<scalability-junk> <thugzclub> hi guys...just registered with https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/faq/ and need more information on how to get access to the Ubuntu in the cloud
<scalability-junk> <thugzclub> any one there ?
<scalability-junk> <thugzclub> or is it all bots ?
<thugzclub> hey scalability-junk am here ..
<thugzclub> was away for abit..
<scalability-junk> what is your problem again in a bit more detail?
<thugzclub> followed FAQ and registed on Amazon..
<thugzclub> its says put SSH public key on Launchpad...and I have done this...
<thugzclub> so ho do I get the Ubuntu server in Amazon ? Am i missing something >
<scalability-junk> ah so you don't want to run a cloud you want to launch an ubuntu instance on aws right?
<thugzclub> hmm confused now....I wanna run Ubuntu in the Cloud as prescribed in the FAQ...
<scalability-junk> ok just wanted to check
<scalability-junk> so you have the aws dashboard right?
<scalability-junk> mh ok haven't done this at all
<scalability-junk> sorry
<thugzclub> yup have aws dashboard...cheers for trying to help..
<scalability-junk> and you wann try out ubuntu server and because you don't have a server you wanna do it with amazon right?
<scalability-junk> you could just go to EC2 and search for AMI and then add an ubuntu ami and launch it as a micro instance and this should be for free too
<scalability-junk> the first year, with not much traffic.
<scalability-junk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide
<scalability-junk> perhaps this helps. probably not what you want^^ but I tried
<thugzclub> cheers scalability
<scalability-junk> worked?
<Tweeda> I've got a single 11.04 UEC host running.  Everything seems to work but I can only launch 2 instances.  I've pushed MAX_* variables in eucalyptus.local.conf.  Not sure where to look next.
<Tweeda> any thoughts?
<scalability-junk> use openstack :D
<Heartsbane> ouch
